# iPad Pricey Books.... grrr



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Books was one of the things I was looking forward to, but I'm amazed at the price of books. I found 3 free books today and d/l'd those. I suspect we won't see a drop in iPad books. The only thing I haven't done is compare their book prices to Amazon book prices. So far, my K2 is my predominant book reader. 

This is just my whine and snivel for the day.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Do you ever use the Kindle app on your iPad? I've found I'm using my K2 during the day and my iPad for nighttime reading by the bed.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

Amazon still is the best for ebook pricing. I do love having the different reader apps on my ipad with my kindle app being the best and most used of all.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Have to admit, I never use the iBooks app at all.  I'd much rather be able to freely move my books from the iPad/iPhone to the Kindle and back; obviously I can't do that with Apple's proprietary setup.  I still buy nearly everything through Amazon; if it's not there (such as during the Penguin dispute), next preference is Barnes and Noble.  PDF's go through GoodReader, as I don't need to use iTunes or email to load them with that app.


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

I don't use the iPad app either...just the Kindle app.


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

I also use the Kindle app for books.  I do love reading on my iPad


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I actually did use the Kindle app on my iPad - not bad. I just love the animation of the iBook. Kindle is my reader of choice, but when I go racing this weekend, I'll take my iPad and read my Kindle books on the Kindle app.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

I have compared the prices of some books between the iBookstore and Amazon, and found that Amazon is frequently cheaper.  I have only found one instance where the price in the iBookstore was cheaper than the Amazon price.  If I ever use my iPad for reading, I use the Kindle app, but I have purchased some Disney books for my kids from the iBookstore that were really cheap ($1.99/ea--plus the added bonus that my kids LOVE reading and looking at books on my iPad).


----------



## derekgentry (Jul 8, 2010)

Amazon definitely seems like they're still a step or two ahead of Apple in this area. The ability to read your Kindle books on so many different devices seems like a huge advantage vs. iBooks. Browsing the iBooks store also leaves something to be desired.

I'd like to say that Apple will improve all of this with time, but I can't tell how interested they are in books. After all, Steve Jobs said that the Kindle would fail because people don't read anymore.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> I'd much rather be able to freely move my books from the iPad/iPhone to the Kindle and back;


You can have the same book open on all devices (Kindle, iPad, iPhone) at the same time. You don't have to move them around. And Whispersync syncs bookmarks / latest place read among all.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> I'd much rather be able to freely move my books from the iPad/iPhone to the Kindle and back; obviously I can't do that with Apple's proprietary setup.


The iBooks app now syncs books (copies them) via iTune and syncs current reading location by wireless between the iPad and iPhone/iPod Touch. Not with the Kindle reader, of course.

Mike


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

So far, I am enjoying reading my Kindle books on my iPad. I haven't turned on the Kindle in over a week, to see if it syncs to where I am in the book on the iPad. I still think inserting a chip under my skin so I can load every book I want would be cool! - Osmosis!


----------

